# gummy bears=pain



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

I have been doing very good this past week sticking to bland diet, not getting too risky on food, but during a movie i was eating gummy bears and 2 hrs. later had ***. Now can u tell me whether its the candy or the *** that gave me such stomach pains that i was doubled over in pain. any suggestions.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

constipated, I don't know it it was the gummy bears or not, maybe even the sugar but the only way to find out for sure is to wait untill your feeling good and try them again. see if you have the same reaction.sickofsick


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

Do you mean that the gummy bears gave you D? Were they diet gummy bears, or the regular? This is interesting, but I was at my local candy store the other day, where they sell jelly bellies, gummies, etc. All the sugar free, or diet gummies and jelly bellies had warning stickers on the bins that it produces a laxative effect!!! I never knew that! Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

If they were made with some form of corn syrup, that could be the culprit. High fructose corn syrup can sometimes do a number on me as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

I think if I am not mistaken gummy bears have sorbitol which has a laxative effect.I bought these at the movie theatre and read the ingredients and returned them for something else. I have found there is not much I can eat anymore at the theatre and have to bring in my own snacks. I love popcorn but it brutal on my intestines. It is very helpful to me to read the ingredients on foods before eating.


----------



## becjo (Sep 16, 1999)

I have definatly noticed that candy like that bothers my stomach so much. (I'm IBS-D). Gummy bears will make my stomach feel like a rock is in it before my D really kicks in. Licorice does the same thing







I love both of those candies too - especially because their fat-free. I'll try and sneak a few pieces every now and then - but just a tad too much, and I regret it. I have no idea what's in it.------------------Rebecca"Knowledge is Power"


----------

